# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  elenco clienti fornitori nei comuni

## calabresemichele

Avrei bisogno di sapere quando è stato introdotto per la prima volta l'obbligo per la presentazione dell'elenco clienti fornitori per i Comuni.

----------


## chiara

Larticolo 37, comma 8, del decreto legge n. 223 del 4 luglio 2006  introduce nellarticolo 8-bis del DPR 22 luglio 1998, n. 322, riguardante la comunicazione dati IVA, il nuovo comma 4-bis, che dispone nei confronti dei contribuenti IVA lobbligo di presentare allAmministrazione finanziaria, esclusivamente per via telematica, lelenco dei soggetti nei confronti dei quali sono state emesse fatture (clienti) e lelenco dei soggetti dai quali sono stati effettuati acquisti (fornitori).   
La disposizione è volta ad incrementare gli strumenti di controllo e di contrasto allevasione tributaria.  
Il nuovo adempimento, che ha cadenza annuale, deve essere assolto entro sessanta giorni dal termine previsto per la presentazione della comunicazione annuale dati IVA e, quindi, entro il 29 aprile di ciascun anno con riferimento alle operazioni relative allanno dimposta precedente.  
Per quanto riguarda i soggetti da includere negli elenchi, il citato comma 4-bis ricomprende tra i clienti tutti coloro nei cui confronti è stata emessa fattura. Tuttavia in sede di prima applicazione, al fine di rendere meno oneroso il nuovo adempimento, il comma 9 dellarticolo 37 del decreto prevede per lanno dimposta 2006 lindicazione dei soli clienti titolari di partita IVA.  
Nellelenco dei fornitori occorre indicare esclusivamente i soggetti titolari di partita IVA da cui sono stati effettuati acquisti rilevanti ai fini dellimposta sul valore aggiunto. Pertanto, non rilevano gli acquisiti di beni e servizi esclusi dal campo di applicazione dellIVA.  
I dati che devono essere riportati negli elenchi per ciascun soggetto riguardano lindicazione del codice fiscale, limporto complessivo delle operazioni effettuate, tenendo conto delle variazioni di cui allarticolo 26 del DPR n. 633 del 1972, con evidenziazione dellimponibile, dellimposta, nonché delle operazioni non imponibili e di quelle esenti. 
Con successivo provvedimento del Direttore dellAgenzia delle entrate saranno individuati gli elementi informativi da indicare nei predetti elenchi nonché le modalità di presentazione per via telematica degli stessi. È inoltre prevista la possibilità di differire, con il citato provvedimento, il termine di presentazione degli elenchi in esame nei confronti di determinate categorie di contribuenti ovvero per prevenire o fronteggiare problematiche di natura tecnica, anche in considerazione dei dati da trasmettere.  
Ai fini sanzionatori, lomessa presentazione degli elenchi, nonché linvio degli stessi con dati falsi o incompleti, comporta lapplicazione della sanzione amministrativa in misura fissa (da un minimo di 258 ad un massimo di 2.065 euro) prevista dallarticolo 11 del D.Lgs. n. 471 del 1997.  
Al riguardo, si precisa che si rende applicabile listituto del ravvedimento operoso di cui allarticolo 13 del decreto legislativo 18 dicembre 1997, n. 472.

----------


## calabresemichele

ma riguardo alla prima introduzione di tale obbligo, in particolare per i comuni, mi può dire qualcosa?

----------


## chiara

Ciao Michele, secondo me devi far riferimento allarticolo 37, comma 8, del decreto legge n. 223 del 4 luglio 2006

----------


## calabresemichele

Mi potresti dare un riferimento storico al riguardo?

----------


## roby

> Mi potresti dare un riferimento storico al riguardo?

  Se ti serve consultare il decreto lo trovi alla pagina http://www.commercialistatelematico.com/DL2232006.html

----------

